# Too many clippers to choose



## ujmujm (Aug 27, 2014)

Hello, I have a 7 year old welsh springer spaniel. I have been keeping him trimmed with just a small set of trimming shears. I am looking at getting some clippers, but I have no idea what I am looking for. There seems to be an endless number of clippers on the market and I am not sure of all the differences. The one thing I have decided is I don't need a cordless one. I also have questions about he blades as well. What do the different blades do? Which ones do I need? My dog has lost all patience with me, so I would like to be able to trim his feet and ears quickly with the clippers. Is this something that can be done? I know these are beginner questions, but that's where I am. I tried to search the forum to see if these have been answered already but didn't have much luck.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm your girl for Welshie grooming stuff. I love my Andis AGC two speed clippers. They were recommended to me by a professional groomer and have worked well. For a Welshie you only need a #10 blade and that's what comes standard so you'll be set. 

For feet, you can use a #30 blade on the pads, but a good pair of thinning and straight shears is really all you need for feet. Same for ears really. You don't have to have clippers for a Welshie, but they are a huge help on the neck and ears.

I'd love to know more about your welsh and talk Welshies in general. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## ujmujm (Aug 27, 2014)

elrohwen, thanks for the info that's great stuff. I have been trimming around his pads with my cheap shears but it takes so long and he really does not like me poking around his pads for that long. Not to mention that I need three hands to do it with him flinching and pulling back his paw every few seconds. Perhaps a better pair of straight shears would help. I would love to talk Welshie with you, he really is a sweet little guy.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

A nice pair of straight shears will do most of the work on the feet, getting rid of the bulk, trimming around the edge of the pads, trimming under the foot to get some of the long hair from between the pads, etc. The thinning shears are really only for the top of to the foot to get a neat blended appearance. Clippers will really only help get the fur on the bottom of the foot between the pads, though many dogs are touchy about this at first. 

I mostly only use my clippers for the underside of the neck and the top of the ears. They do a much quicker and neater job of it than thinning shears alone, though you do have to go back and blend it all in with the shears after clipping.

Here are some great references:
http://www.welshspringers.com/grooming.htm
http://www.wssca.com/html/education/grooming/wssGroomingArticle1.html
http://www.wssca.com/html/education/grooming02/wssGroomingArticle-Pg1.html


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have always used Oster clippers but the last ones I bought were Andis and I like them better. I was lucky enough to pick up a set of Cordless Andis clippers at a yard sale and they are small enough to do a good job on the feet of my Shih Tzu x Maltese who seem to grow lots of hair on their feet. Also, work great on their faces but you would not need them for your dog for that.


----------

